

Risking it all - Hell Road, Pakistan (25m AlJazeera video) - cubicle67
http://english.aljazeera.net/programmes/riskingitall/2011/05/20115414525333804.html

======
cubicle67
Youtube link (for those of you with iPads)
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVyPwgC7OpU>

